# Norwegian: definite and plural forms for names of months



## timtfj

Den norske Språkrådets ordboka sier at navn av måneder er _ubøyelige_. (Se artikkelen for _januar__,_ for exempel.) Men _ubøyelig_ er ikke ennå i ordforrådet mitt. 

Jeg tror det betyr at hvis en måned må være bestemt eller i flertall, ordet blir samme. Men jeg vil gjerne vite om jeg har forstått riktig.

Her er tre engelske setninger, med forsøkene mine til oversettelser:

1. Entall: bestemt og ubestemt

*The January* which I remember was *a very cold January,* in 1963.
*Januar* som jeg husker var en veldig kald* januar*, i 1963. (Ikke _Januaren som jeg husker, _men vi ser fra _som jeg husker _at den er bestemt og fra _en_ at den er entall.)
2. Flertall, bestemt

*The last three Januaries* have not been as cold as ten years ago.
*De siste tre januar* har ikke vært så kalde som for ti år siden. (Ikke _de siste tre januarene_, men _de . . . tre_ gjør dem bestemte og flertall.)
3. Flertall, ubestemt

*Cold Decembers* are not unusual
*Kalde desember* er ikke uvanlige. (Ikke _Kalde desembrer,_ men vi ser fra _kalde_ og _uvanlige_ at desember er flertall.)
Har jeg det riktig? Og hvis ikke, hvorfor ikke?

Mange takk.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Det er slett ikke vanlig å bruke månedsnavn i flertall, men det er ingenting som tilsier at du ikke kan skrive _januarer_. Allikevel, det er mer vanlig å legge til _måneder_, slik at det blir _de tre siste januar-månedene_ eller _kalde desember-måneder_​.


----------



## basslop

Enig med NorwegianNYC i at "_de tre siste januar-månedene_ eller _kalde desember-måneder_​" er det beste alternativet. _De tre siste januar _ eller _kalde desember _blir feil_. _Jeg er usikker på _de tre siste januarene / __kalde desemberer_.​ Jeg bruker det aldri og kan heller ikke huske å ha hørt det blant personer som behersker norsk. Men det er jo godt mulig det er tillat.


----------



## Tjahzi

Svenskan skriver nästan alltid om sådana fraser. _

Den Januari jag kommer ihåg var väldigt kall_. _
De senaste/sista tre åren har Januari inte varit lika kall som för tio år sedan._
_Det är inte ovanligt att December är kall./Det är inte ovanligt att det är kallt i December.

_Tillåter norskan också sådana omskrivningar?


----------



## timtfj

Interessant og til hjelp  På engelsk har alle månedsnavn flertall---men noen virker (? "lykkes"?) bedre enn andre, og brukes oftere.

På engelsk er uttrykker som _July the last three years has been . . ._ én løsning. Kan man si noen lignende på norsk---for eksempel _Desember av siste tre årene har vært uvanlig varm_?



Tjahzi said:


> Svenskan skriver nästan alltid om sådana fraser. _
> 
> Den Januari jag kommer ihåg var väldigt kall_. _
> De senaste/sista tre åren har Januari inte varit lika kall som för tio år sedan._
> _Det är inte ovanligt att December är kall./Det är inte ovanligt att det är kallt i December.
> 
> _Tillåter norskan också sådana omskrivningar?


We use the same kind of thing in English too, but mostly it's to improve the flow of the sentence or get a particular emphasis---for example _the January of 1963_ is being singled out of from other Januaries, while _January 1963_ is just a date. There isn't normally a grammatical need to avoid the plurals, just a stylistic choice.


----------



## hanne

"De siste tre årenes desember ...". "av" isn't used for genitive as easily in Norwegian as in English.

"ubøyelig" means that the word is indeclinable - that it doesn't exist in plural etc. It doesn't mean that it's unchanged in those forms.

NNYC: "det er ingenting som tilsier at du ikke kan skrive januarer" - isn't that what Bokmålsordboka exactly says when it labels it as "ubøyelig"?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Meteorologisk institutt på sitt nettsted bruker selv "vi har også sett eksempler på kalde *januarer* hvor isen legger seg langs Sørlandskysten"


----------



## timtfj

hanne said:


> "De siste tre årenes desember ...". "av" isn't used for genitive as easily in Norwegian as in English.
> 
> "ubøyelig" means that the word is indeclinable - that it doesn't exist in plural etc. It doesn't mean that it's unchanged in those forms.
> 
> NNYC: "det er ingenting som tilsier at du ikke kan skrive januarer" - isn't that what Bokmålsordboka exactly says when it labels it as "ubøyelig"?



Pfffffff, who knows? Official usage, majority usage and acceptable usage aren't necessarily the same thing, and I know they only include _widely used_ acceptable-but-unofficial forms. So it could mean that although inflected forms exist, they're not common enough to be included or to be considered part of bokmål. (Also I don't think I checked the nynorsk dictionary, only the bokmål one.)

I think the only way to be sure how rigidly they mean it is to ask them. They're on Twitter and they answer questions there, so I'll see what they say.


----------



## timtfj

NorwegianNYC said:


> Meteorologisk institutt på sitt nettsted bruker selv "vi har også sett eksempler på kalde *januarer* hvor isen legger seg langs Sørlandskysten"


Så de tror at hvis månedsnavn brukes i flertall, *-er* blir lagt til. (Hvis de tenker på grammatik.) Men det er mulig at månedsnavn bør ikke brukes i flertall.

Does their sentence read comfortably or awkwardly? From an outside point of view it seems nice and concise.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

timtfj said:


> Så de tror at hvis månedsnavn brukes i flertall, *-er* blir lagt til. (Hvis de tenker på grammatik.) Men det er mulig at månedsnavn bør ikke brukes i flertall.
> 
> Does their sentence read comfortably or awkwardly? From an outside point of view it seems nice and concise.



Well, it is definitely not good Norwegian... I advocate the _januar-måneder_​ model


----------



## timtfj

NorwegianNYC said:


> Well, it is definitely not good Norwegian... I advocate the _januar-måneder_​ model


Thanks---I'll go with that, then.


----------

